# Synchronisation de Calendrier avec l'iPhone sous iOS 8



## cam_mas (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis le passage à iOS8, j'ai encore plus de soucis avec le calendrier de l'iPhone et du MacBook (OS X 10.9.5). Depuis Mavericks, impossible d'ajouter mon calendrier en .ics sur le Mac. La seule parade que j'ai trouvé, c'est de l'importer sur l'iPhone, et laisser l'iPhone se synchroniser avec le Mac.

Sauf que depuis quelque temps (depuis que je suis passé à iOS8 il me semble), les événements importés en .ics sur l'iphone ne se synchronisent plus avec le Mac Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est de décocher la synchronisation des calendriers iCloud sur l'iPhone et de le recocher juste après.

Est ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi et éventuellement connait la parade pour que tout redevienne comme avant ?

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## twinworld (3 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas de réponse, mais je constate un problème similaire. J'ai installé Fantastical sur l'iPhone et sur le Mac. Les événements crées sur le Mac dans Calendrier sont bien envoyés sur iCloud. Fantastical du Mac importe l'événement. 

Mais l'iPhone n'importe pas l'événement depuis iCloud. Et quand je crée un événement sur iPhone dans Calendrier il est ajouté à Fantastical de l'iPhone mais pas envoyé sur iCloud. 

J'ai désactivé et réactivé la synchronisation avec iCloud sur l'iPhone mais cela ne résout rien.

Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## michaelp (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je rencontre le même problème. L'acceptation d'une invitation n'apparait pas sur mes autres iDevices. Pour le moment, la seule parade que j'ai trouvée est de l'acceptée dans un calendrier puis de changer de calendrier. Et là, ça apparait sur les autres terminaux et iCloud en ligne. Même phénomène en cas de création d'événement.

Michaël.


----------

